# Going to Cuba!



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

I got super cheap tickets to Cuba and after a week of exams, I'm heading down to Cayo Coco to catch up on some sleep.

I have a couple of questions about my trip. 

1) First off are all the cigar factories in Havana? I was hoping to see a few while down there.

2) My budget pretty much only allows me to get the machine rolled cigars, and maybe a few Cuabas because I like the brand. But I'm just curious about the machine rolled cigars. Does the fact that it is machine rolled make much of a difference? Do they taste worse because the draw is tight, or because the tobacco is inferior quality or both?

3) I also have a question between short leaf verus long leaf. I assume that short filler is used in machine rolled cigars and I simply don't understand how that impacts the quality of the cigar.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I've had machine made cigars that were fine. All of the cigar prices in Cuba are pretty inexpensive, so you should be able to smoke some premiums as well. There are factories all over Cuba, but for touring factories, you'll want to see the more famous ones in Havana.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

A good factory Cuban that I have had is the Partagas Coronas Senior. Also make sure you only buy from licensed vendors and not on the streets. From what I have read here just about all the cigars being sold on the streets are fake. If the price seems too good to be true it probably is. Try and post some pics when you get back since us people from the states dont have the luxury to go.


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah I know almost all the street venodrs are pushing fakes. That being said, like others, I've had fakes that were actually pretty good. It was a RyJ with a butchered triple cap, but hell I like it.

As for pictures. No worries. If I manage to get to Havana I'll post pictures of any of any factories I see. If you guys have requests for other pics, let me know and I'll try to post them.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Also, watch out for the sales people in the store trying to sell you a box "under the table". My friend came back with the fakest looking Cohibas in a used a box. Well rolled cigars, but not authentic. Prices are fixed on cigars, so there shouldn't be any suprises.


----------



## RedCaddy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd try and get to the Cohiba factory, that'd be an experience! You could probably get a few sticks for a better price there than if you bought them in a store.


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Also, watch out for the sales people in the store trying to sell you a box "under the table". My friend came back with the fakest looking Cohibas in a used a box. Well rolled cigars, but not authentic. Prices are fixed on cigars, so there shouldn't be any suprises.


I can't really buy any boxes for myself anyways. Each person has a two box limit on the cigars they can bring back to Canada tax free. I already agreed to bring back 4 boxes for a guy who was willing to subsidise my flight. I'll just bring back a few singles for myself.



RedCaddy said:


> I'd try and get to the Cohiba factory, that'd be an experience! You could probably get a few sticks for a better price there than if you bought them in a store.


Good pick. I have no idea why I did not think of that.

Anybody know which factory would be the best to visit? I'll have a day and a half in Havanna, and I can't imgaine my girlfriend agreeing to go to more than one factory


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Partagas Factory! Let your girlfriend go shopping you do the factory thing.
Be careful of the rollers trying to sell you cigars as well. They can get in alot of sh#t for this as well as you if caught. Have a great time!!!!



MadMac


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

Have a good trip.


Since your not bringing alot back for your self, remember to try as many singles down there as you can. Might as well experiment since your paying "Cuban" prices and not the 300-400% taxed Canadian prices.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Punch Petite Coranation is a machine made that I would happily smoke on a daily basis! IMO, great cuban taste, inexpensive, and draws well. I would expect some burn issues, As I have found on most short filler, machine made cubans, but this one has a nice taste.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

If your on a tight budget, score a variety of fakes the first day (everyone has them - bartenders, waiters, etc) then smoke to your heart's content while your there. If one or two turns out to be a dog rocket, you'll only be out a couple of $. Just my :2 .

Have a great trip!:w


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

stormin said:


> If your on a tight budget, score a variety of fakes the first day (everyone has them - bartenders, waiters, etc) then smoke to your heart's content while your there. If one or two turns out to be a dog rocket, you'll only be out a couple of $. Just my :2 .
> 
> Have a great trip!:w


Pretty much what I plan on doing.

However, I want to pick up a 2-3 really memorable smokes and let them age for a few years and smoke them on special occasions. The first one I want to light up when I graduate from medical school. Anybody have any recommendations for memorable smokes in the $10 range that age well?


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

You should be able to get a "real" Monte #2 for around $10. I've always liked them.


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

stormin said:


> You should be able to get a "real" Monte #2 for around $10. I've always liked them.


Funny that is what the guy who I'm bringing cigars back for wants... four boxes of Monte 2's.

Thanks for the tip, I'll pick one up. I guess if he is willing to buy 4 boxes, there must be something to it!

Any suggestions for bigger cigars? I was going to pick up some of the bigger Cuabas, but it looks like it would cost me $20 and up.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

DCMD said:


> Pretty much what I plan on doing.
> 
> However, I want to pick up a 2-3 really memorable smokes and let them age for a few years and smoke them on special occasions. The first one I want to light up when I graduate from medical school. Anybody have any recommendations for memorable smokes in the $10 range that age well?


I smoked my last memorable smoke last night. Well except for the one I'll smoke tonight. Tomorrow? I'm sure there's one in there for the memories somewhere. Holding onto one or two cigars for years and years could be a bit of a letdown. what if it's plugged? Or just off. Or you could have an illness and not be interested in cigars. Or you might have an epiphany and swear them off. Or a piano could fall on your head tomorrow as you leave the house. I won't chance it.  It's taking a lot of dedication but I'm pretty sure when I die, nobody's getting too big of a cigar score .


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

DCMD said:


> Funny that is what the guy who I'm bringing cigars back for wants... four boxes of Monte 2's.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll pick one up. I guess if he is willing to buy 4 boxes, there must be something to it!
> 
> Any suggestions for bigger cigars? I was going to pick up some of the bigger Cuabas, but it looks like it would cost me $20 and up.


The last few Monte 2's I've had were wretched. It's a overbought /overproduced stick. I would go for something else. Your Cuaba idea's a good one. Most guys here really dig the Salamones. Never had a bad one.


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

How about a Monte Double Corona EL 2001? It seems to be in my price range and it rates highly on Top25. Has anyone had one of those?


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

RedCaddy said:


> I'd try and get to the Cohiba factory, that'd be an experience! You could probably get a few sticks for a better price there than if you bought them in a store.


The Cohiba factory (El Laguito) is not open to the public, except for special approved pre-arranged visits such as was done for the recent Festival del Habano '06. The prices at all official outlets are the same countywide.

Gordon


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Have a great trip, man. And smoke one for me, will ya?


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

cquon said:


> Have a great trip, man. And smoke one for me, will ya?


Smoke one? I'll smoke a whole bunch.

Right now it is cold, I'm sleep deprived and stressed out. I've been daydreaming about enjoying a smoke in a hot humid country that welcomes the smell of a good cigar.

I'm planning on 1-2 a day :w

And don't forget the rum :al


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd love to see some pictures of your trip. Did you ever post any?


----------



## Swarth (Sep 29, 2006)

DCMD said:


> Any suggestions for bigger cigars? I was going to pick up some of the bigger Cuabas, but it looks like it would cost me $20 and up.


I think I would seek out a Partagas Lusitanias which according to the 2005 official price list should be around $10. Also for your consideration would be an H. Upmann Sir Winston, for less than $15. Either way you are in for a great trip, have fun.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is a tip for you.

Bring some stuff from here. Bring new underwear for men and woman, bring new socks, womens bras, magazines, baseball cards,baseball hats. When you get to town give that stuff away and you will be a hero. 

My friend goes all the time on educational trips and does this. 

Be sure to get some Peso cigars to try. They will be cheap and good.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DCMD said:


> Smoke one? I'll smoke a whole bunch.
> I'm planning on 1-2 a day :w


That's a whole bunch? Man, that would just get me through breakfast!

Enjoy, and make sure to bring back a full report - with pictures!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

He probably came back a few months ago, right?


----------



## Swarth (Sep 29, 2006)

Jason Love III said:


> He probably came back a few months ago, right?


I would have hoped so. Would be cool to find out what he smoked.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Things that I was always asked for was vitamins, cold and cough preparations/cold remedies, Advil/Tylenol. Stuff like that is like gold!

And the suggestion to try the peso cigars is spot on. Incredibly cheap yet decent smokes! I smoked them for the novelty. But if you are ona tight budget, these may be just the answer.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Things that I was always asked for was vitamins, cold and cough preparations/cold remedies, Advil/Tylenol. Stuff like that is like gold!


Sounds like you have validated some of my past comments on the medicines we send them daily.

Glad you got to enjoy some cheap smokes.
That is all the people there get to enjoy as they can never touch a high end stick. So if good enough for them, why not us?


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

DCMD said:


> Funny that is what the guy who I'm bringing cigars back for wants... four boxes of Monte 2's.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll pick one up. I guess if he is willing to buy 4 boxes, there must be something to it!
> 
> Any suggestions for bigger cigars? I was going to pick up some of the bigger Cuabas, but it looks like it would cost me $20 and up.


I might be wrong, but I think you are only allowed to bring in two boxes per person.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I honeymooned in Cuba back in '02. You are allowed to bring back 2 full boxes per person. You will also be asked to show receipts at the airport when you leave Cuba. Also, not sure if you know this or not, they dont take US dollars anymore. You can convert CDN$ to their "convertible pesos". Check out this site for some good info on buying cigars in Cuba. http://marty.514crew.com/cigarsmain.html

We also brought makeup and soap and other sundry items and left them for the maids who took care of our room when we were there.

We checked out the Partagas factory, but didnt have time for a tour. There is a big shop right were you walk in. You will think you died and gone to heaven!


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

Swarth said:


> I would have hoped so. Would be cool to find out what he smoked.


Well this post is long, long overdue and for that I have to apologise. I kept meaning to put it up, but I was constantly travelling and I was incredibly busy this summer working.

Regardless I felt very bad since many here gave me excellent advice, especially Habsrule who actually provided me a link which detailed most everything I needed to know on buying cigars in Cuba.

Here is a rough summary of my trip.

My girlfriend and I ended up going to Blau Colonial Hotel which is located in Cayo Coco, a series of Cayes north of Cuba which was only recently opened up to tourists. If you go to Blau Colonial there is a famous bar tender on the second floor of the seafood restaurant. He is amazing and definitely worth a visit. I can't remember his name, but bar none he is the best & funniest bartender I have ever met.

We spent 7 days total in Cuba of which two days were spent in the interior in the cities of Cienfuegos, Santa Clara, & Trinidad. Of all the cities visited, Trinidad was by far the worst. Although it may be one of the oldest cities in the Western hemisphere established by Europeans, the city itself is rather run down. An unwelcome bonus is that due to the tourist-trap nature of the city you are almost immediately assailed by beggars.

Cienfuegos was nice, but primarily because we got to swim with dolphins. I don't know if all women love dolpins, but mine certainly does. We wrapped that excursion up with a visit to the Che Guevera museum in Santa Clara. Quite nice.

As for the cigars. While there the first thing I did was smoke a Cuaba Exclusivo. There is a picture of me in the Casa Del Habano smoking lounge with my girlfriend. The draw was tight... but then again it is a Cuaba so what do you expect? Thereafter my budget dried up considerably and I moved down the slope... to cheaper smokes. Sad maybe, but I'm a student. Besides when you are sipping a mojito, the weather is gorgeous & you can hear the ocean in the distance... you can get away with a cheaper smoke. I chose to explore the JLP cazadores, conservas, Quintero brevas, the Flor de Cano selectos, the Cabañas Perfectos, & the Por Larrañaga Montecarlos. Of the lot, the worst were the Cabanas. Mabe these mellow out with age, but I found them to be harsh and barely tolerable. In order of increasing enjoyment of the cigars were the Flor de Cano, the JLP conservas, the Quintero brevas, the JLP cazadores & finally the Montercarlos. It should be noted however that I first smoke the Montecarlos 4 months after I returned from Cuba. The main difference between the PL & the JLP is that the first is a sweeter lighter smoke, whereas the JLP is a raw, earthy cuban which is more satisfying to hold in the hand. As far as looks go however... hands down the PL wins. JLPs are ugly sticks.

I would wrap up every evening meal with a smoke.. and nothing hit the spot more. I included a picture of me and my girlfriend after a plate of lobster...:dr

A tip to those that travel there. Even though prices are standardized the occasional unscrupulous Cuban will try to overcharge you for cigars. It only happened once and I got my mone back, but it is something to look out for.

Another tip. Cubans would love many simple things that we take for granted here. Pain kills ( I mean Tylenol not the heavy stuff), toothbrushes, T-shirts... because they are in a centralised economy they often have shortages of certain goods. As you give these things way, the hotel workers become increasiblgy nice. After the second day we could take motorcycles for day trips for free!

And we used it to go to a secluded beach called Playa Pilar. It is absolutely gorgeous! It is where I am posing with the local beer. "Cristal, preferred by 4/5 oppressed Cubans".

Definitely worth the trip

The final picture I have is of the total haul of cigars I brought back. It inlcludes the above mentioned cigars plus 4 boxes of Monte #2s, a box of Partagas Serie D #4, 2 Partags in tubos, one other limited release partagas, and a pack of HdM clubs. Probably the most expensive group I will have for a while to come! The bad news is that all of the above (except the budget sticks) were not mine. The boxes were all going to a guy who offered to sponsor my trip and the rest were presents for various friends and family.

All in all an amazing trip and one that I will remember for a long time to come. Thanks for all the tips you guys gave and I apologise about the delay in posting pictures.


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

I had to post again because of the maximum of three pics per post.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Look for Peso cigars.

These are cigars rolled by the locals. May not be the best looking at times. But they are hand rolled and cheap.


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Look for Peso cigars.
> 
> These are cigars rolled by the locals. May not be the best looking at times. But they are hand rolled and cheap.


Will keep that in mind for the next time I go down. I don't really care that much for what the cigar looks like as I smoke most of my cigars at home. Besides I loved the package of Nativos I had and they are the ugliest things I have ever seen.


----------

